# Phasing in Acana



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Today is the first day Brew has had Acana and he LOVES it. I've never seen him so excited to eat his food.
I wanted to see if this amount of food sounds right.. Right now we are doing 3/4 scoop (one scoop is 1oz or 2 tablespoons) of Wellness Core and 9 kibbles of Acana Pacifica per meal (has has 2 meals/day.) We were doing 1.5 scoops of Wellness Core per meal prior to introducing the Acana.
We don't have a whole lot of WC left (MAYBE a 1/4 of the 4.4lb bag), so I figure in a couple of days, we will bump the amount up to 1/2 scoop WC and 13 kibbles of Acana. We'll be paying attention to B's stools to make sure he isn't having any issues, of course. But does this sound okay?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Acana is a great food!! I used to feed that until I found Fromm (smaller size kibble). Anyway, whenever I switch I try to do 25% new and 75% old for about 3 days, then 50/50 for 3-4 days, followed by 75/25 for 3-4 days before finally only feeding the new stuff. Also, if I'm only rotating the protein but feeding the same brand I usually switch it slightly quicker (about 1 week). Good luck!! Glad you're feeding such a high quality kibble without super high protein!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

With all my previous dogs, we usually did a 1-2 week rotation depending on their stomachs. 

I usually do 2-3 days 75-25

Then 1-2 days 50-50

Then 1-2 days 75 new- 25 old 

Then fully switched to the new food. I double this schedule if their stomachs are not adjusting well. Monitor the poops and depending on them, determine the schedule.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

So, I guess I'm inadvertently doing a pretty good ratio lol. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jayme, for a smoother transition add a teaspoon of canned pumpkin to each meal, for 3 days.


----------

